# Straw around trees



## cat-face timber (Apr 6, 2013)

I have added straw around some of my trees last fall to help conserve water.

Should I now remove the straw, or just leave it to rot?
Will the straw hurt anything?


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 6, 2013)

*Ashes*

Is it a good idea to add wood stove ashes to soil/dirt to plan in?


----------

